# Pour occuper vos enfants qui s'ennuient...



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

Vous ne le savez que trop bien, les moins chanceux ou fortun&#233;s d'entre vous doivent supporter leurs lardons, quasiment &#224; temps plein durant deux mois...
L&#224;, ce n'est que le d&#233;but... Mais je vous file mon ticket que vous n'allez pas tarder &#224; entendre "Bouhouuuuu ; je m'ennuiiiiie!"

Heureusement, onc' Patoch' et tous les &#233;ventuels Macusers assoiff&#233;s d'entraide et d'altruisme verbeux sont l&#224; pour vous aider.
comment?
Il suffira de d&#233;poser dans ce thread des id&#233;es de jeux ou d'activit&#233;s &#224; m&#234;me d'occuper et de satisfaire vos ch&#232;res t&#234;tes blondes...

Ceci n'&#233;tant qu'un pr&#233;ambule je vous donne un exemple dans le post suivant...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juillet 2006)

Ils n'ont qu'à aller jouer sur l'autoroute.


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont qu'à aller jouer sur l'autoroute.



tu es l'exemple de Patoch ?


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2006)

le truc qui fonctionne bien, c'est de leur proposer de faire un court metrage.

- &#233;criture d'un scenario
- reperage
- casting
- tournage (un apn qui fait de la video suffit)
- montage sur imovie
- et enfin grande soir&#233;e projection


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

Une premi&#232;re id&#233;e de jeux assez cocasse et propre &#224; provoquer de grands &#233;clats de rire aupr&#232;s de votre marmaille...

LE JEU DU FLAMBY...

Il vous faut : 
- Des gosses
- Une paire de bottes en caoutchouc par gniard
- Un casque de v&#233;lo par chiard
- Un litre de caramel p&#226;tissier liquide par botte (selon &#226;ge et taille du lardon)
- Un escabeau

Introduisez un enfant dans chaque paire de bottes.
Coiffez le ensuite d'un casque de v&#233;lo &#224; sa taille
Emplissez chaque botte de caramel liquide

R&#232;gle du jeu : Le but apr&#232;s avoir grimp&#233; sur l'escabeau est que chacun tente un plongeon visant &#224; le faire atterrir en une verticale parfaite sur la t&#234;te.
Plusieurs essais seront probablement n&#233;cessaires avant que chaque petite t&#234;te blonde y parvienne parfaitement... Mais l&#224;...
Les plus dou&#233;s verront le caramel s'&#233;couler lentement vers leur t&#234;te depuis leurs bottes en caoutchouc!
Saluer l'exploit de chaque gagnant par un grand cri de ralliement, du genre "FLAAAAAAMBYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!"

Quelle satisfaction, aussi de voir la joie et les rires se peindre sur la face poupine de vos huiti&#232;mes merveilles du monde...

Ne me remerciez pas.... Quoiqu'on puisse en penser, je fus &#233;galement un enfant, en mon temps...  


Allez! Maintenant, que les id&#233;es fusent!!! :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une première idée de jeux assez cocasse et propre à provoquer de grands éclats de rire auprès de votre marmaille...
> .
> .
> .



Le pire, c'est que c'est génial   Et que je suis sure que les mômes adorent :love: ... Ya que des parents pour interdire ça...


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

Quelle est la différence entre chiard et lardon?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la différence entre chiard et lardon?



Je ne sais pas... Je n'en ai pas et ceux des autres m'ennuient...


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> LE JEU DU FLAMBY...




je m'attendais un un truc style gobage

ça c'est trash !


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> - Un casque de v&#233;lo par chiard
> - Un casque de v&#233;lo par lardon



Et ben, si toi non plus tu sais 

Tu fais trop de cuisine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, si toi non plus tu sais
> 
> Tu fais trop de cuisine



*BON ; J'&#201;DITE!!!! MAIS FAIS PAS TA MALIGNE, TOI!!!!*    

*IL ME RESTE DU CASSOULET...*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je m'attendais un un truc style gobage
> 
> ça c'est trash !



Sache, ami Ficelle, que toute idée est la bienvenue...


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

JEU DE CON


- des clous
- un marteau
- une croix
- une couronne d'épines
- un roi des Juifs

Bon amusement

_Professeur Choron


 
_


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> IL ME RESTE DU CASSOULET...



il y a plein de jeux sympa avec le cassoulet... 

deja, le matin, concours de pets ! :casse:


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juillet 2006)

Je leur propose une petite promenade nocturne en forêt...

Signé : Le papa du petit Poucet...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> deja, le matin, concours de pets ! :casse:



Tu vois, quand je te disais que toute id&#233;e est la bienvenue... Tu viens de m'en donner une autre... Fort peu co&#251;teuse au demeurant...

LE JEU DU CHAT MORT.

Il vous faut : 
- Des gosses
- Une pelouse
- Une chaise longue et un bon bouquin

Demandez &#224; votre abondante marmaille de se coucher dans l'herbe.
Il ne faut alors plus bouger, ne plus rien dire et essayer de puer tr&#232;s fort
Calez-vous confortablement dans la chaise longue, ouvrez votre livre et surveillez d'un oeil distrait le bon d&#233;roulement du jeu.
Le premier qui l'ouvre a perdu et sa m&#232;re est un gros tas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... essayer de puer très fort.


Et Moi sait que les enfants n'ont pas à se forcer pour ça ! Pour trouver qu'un enfant sent bon, il faut *vraiment* être parent... Et encore ! Dans ce cas, ce sont les enfants des _autres_ qui puent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et Moi sait que les enfants n'ont pas à se forcer pour ça ! Pour trouver qu'un enfant sent bon, il faut *vraiment* être parent... Et encore ! Dans ce cas, ce sont les enfants des _autres_ qui puent.



*MON DIEU! MAIS QUEL HORRIBLE PÈRE FOUÉTARD TU FAIS!!!! *   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *MON DIEU! MAIS QUEL HORRIBLE PÈRE FOUÉTARD TU FAIS!!!! *   :love:


Du tout. J'ai le nez délicat, rien d'autre.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne le savez que trop bien, les moins chanceux ou fortunés d'entre vous doivent supporter leurs lardons, quasiment à temps plein durant deux mois...
> Là, ce n'est que le début... Mais je vous file mon ticket que vous n'allez pas tarder à entendre "Bouhouuuuu ; je m'ennuiiiiie!"...



Non mon Patoch... depuis que nous avons fait l'acquisition d'un corse, nos enfants s'amusent comme des fous, il faut juste veiller à ce qu'ils ne martyrisent pas trop ce pauvre petit animal (il faut aussi qu'il nous fasse de l'usage vu le prix que ça coûte, et je ne parle pas de ce que ça consomme !), bref, depuis, nous avons la paix... :rateau:   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Non mon Patoch... depuis que nous avons fait l'acquisition d'un corse, nos enfants s'amusent comme des fous, il faut juste veiller à ce qu'ils ne martyrisent pas trop ce pauvre petit animal (il faut aussi qu'il nous fasse de l'usage vu le prix que ça coûte, et je ne parle pas de ce que ça consomme !), bref, depuis, nous avons la paix... :rateau:   :love:



 :love:  :love:  :love: 
Attend que je revienne faire un tour vers chez toi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juillet 2006)

Quelle merveilleuse id&#233;e de fil Patoch! Mais je peux pas y participer, j'ai revendu mes enfants pour me payer un plasma pour la coupe du monde de Foot.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> Attend que je revienne faire un tour vers chez toi...



les enfants ont hâte de te voir mon Pat...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quelle merveilleuse idée de fil Patoch! Mais je peux pas y participer, j'ai revendu mes enfants pour me payer un plasma pour la coupe du monde de Foot.



Bah... Ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas une petite idée de jeu ou d'activité à la con, non?    
Au fait, il est où le blork?... Ça c'est un truc pour amuser les moutards...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

JOUONS A MAC GÉ !

Pour ce jeu :
- Des maillots de l'AS Saint-Etienne
- Des maillots de Liverpool
- 1 maillot "Materazzi" de l'équipe nationale italienne
- Vos enfants et le petit voisin

Principe :
- Passer des maillots de St Etienne et de Liverpool à vos moutards
- Passer le maillot "Materazzi" au petit voisin
- Jouer à "Coup de boule verte" donné par ceux portant le maillot vert stéphanois et "Coup de boule rouge" donné par ceux portant le maillot rouge de Liverpool
- Les coups de boules sont à donner exclusivement au petit voisin avec son maillot Materazzi.
- Changer de petit voisin après chaque passage d'ambulance.

Et voilà ma contribution à ce fil ô combien pédagogique.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> les enfants ont hâte de te voir mon Pat...


quoi c'est pour ce nase que tu m'as invité ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2006)

Tr&#232;s cher Patoch', &#224; l'&#233;poque ou tu &#233;tait encore un de ces chiares que tu appr&#233;cies tant, voire m&#234;me un vague projet dans la t&#234;te de ton p&#232;re lorsqu'il a vu ta m&#232;re, Jean Yanne nous r&#233;galais d&#233;j&#224;, sur radio Luxembourg, de ces jeux inn&#233;narrables pour occuper les longues journ&#233;es de vacances. Moi m&#234;me assez jeunet &#224; l'&#233;poque, je n'ai plus un souvenir tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis de ces jeux merveilleux qu'il nous proposait, un seul &#233;merge encore un peu &#224; la surface de mes souvenirs d'&#233;poque. &#199;&#224; s'appelait le jeu du fort et du faible le d&#233;but de la r&#232;gle &#233;tait le suivant :

Pour commencer, le fort met une grande beigne dans la tronche du faible, suivi d'un grand coup de saton dans les glaouis. &#224; ce stade, le faible &#224; le choix entre deux r&#233;pliques :

1) Il crache trois dents par terre
2) Il sautille tout autour de l'aire de jeu en se tenant les bijoux de famille

... (et &#231;a continuait comme &#231;a dix minutes).

Je suis sur que tu saurais nous en tirer plein de jeux pour nos juniors, avec tes facult&#233;s d'adaptation


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quelle merveilleuse id&#233;e de fil Patoch! Mais je peux pas y participer, j'ai revendu mes enfants pour me payer un plasma pour la coupe du monde de Foot.


Je pensais que c'&#233;tait un lave-vaisselle...

:hein:


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *IL ME RESTE DU CASSOULET...*



Depuis le temps tu devrais aller a la pêche, c'est du gâchis!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur que tu saurais nous en tirer plein de jeux pour nos juniors, avec tes facultés d'adaptation



Je ne connaissais pas, mais je me dois d'avouer que l'oeuvre de ce Monsieur Yanne ne cessera jamais de me surprendre et de me ravir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi c'est pour ce nase que tu m'as invité ??



C'est mal fréquenté chez toi, mon Vinc'... Tu baisses, tu baisses...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est mal fréquenté chez toi, mon Vinc'... Tu baisses, tu baisses...



y a des s en trop là... :rateau:  

Bon sinon Seb, tu connais les insulaires mieux que moi.. capable du pire comme du pire...   :love: ...
bon serieux, Patoch, kes t'as prévu le week end du 15 aout ?


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2006)

d&#233;sol&#233; pour mon deuxieme post un peu d&#233;cal&#233; ! 

allez, un peu de musique....


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> y a des s en trop l&#224;... :rateau:
> 
> Bon sinon Seb, tu connais les insulaires mieux que moi.. capable du pire comme du pire...   :love: ...



Oui, toujours lucide, ce qui n'est pas le cas des peninsulaires ou des continentaux ... pfff ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

*EN ATTENDANT, Y'A PAS GRAND MONDE QUI SE CREUSE LA COURGE POUR TROUVER DE QUOI NEUTRALISER LES NAINS!!!*    

Ah, ça.... Pour raconter des conneries, y'a pas pénurie...


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *EN ATTENDANT, Y'A PAS GRAND MONDE QUI SE CREUSE LA COURGE POUR TROUVER DE QUOI NEUTRALISER LES NAINS!!!*
> 
> Ah, &#231;a.... Pour raconter des conneries, y'a pas p&#233;nurie...



C'est pas la peine de hurler ... des trucs j'en ai plein ... mais c'est hors charte ... 


Edith: Et en plus j'ai cru qu'il sucrait les fraises en citant ...


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

acheter des craies, et les faire dessiner par terre devant la maisons, puis leur faire dessiner leu ombre en fonction de l'heure etc etc, plein de variation autour des craies


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> acheter des craies, et les faire dessiner par terre devant la maisons, puis leur faire dessiner leu ombre en fonction de l'heure etc etc, plein de variation autour des craies



C'est possible ça en Irlande?


----------



## Patamach (12 Juillet 2006)

Arretez si je ne m'abuse mais le jeu pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; des parents pour arreter d'entendre geindre les nains est la t&#233;loch et les kilom&#232;tres de conneries anim&#233;es japonisante ou br&#233;silienne.

Leur filer un chien pour les coups de pompes karat&#233; pendant la pub et les gaver de cr&#232;pes au fraises tagada.

Laisser agir le tout 2 heures voir 3 pour les plus r&#233;sistants.

Les laisser dormir au milieu du vomis et des crottes du cl&#233;bard que vous avez oubli&#233; de sortir.

Une bonne soir&#233;e avec la voisine en perspective.


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ça.... Pour raconter des conneries, y'a pas pénurie...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2006)

LE JEU DE LA CORDE FATALE...
Il vous demandera un peu de pr&#233;paration technique, mais &#231;a en vaut la peine car le r&#233;sultat peut &#234;tre fortement fendagedepoirog&#232;ne

il vous faut : 

- Habiter dans un immeuble poss&#233;dant des paliers ou les portes des appartements se font face...
- Plusieurs cordes (c'est certes un peu co&#251;teux), point trop &#233;paisses 
- Un ou plusieurs gosses taquins et audacieux

Sur votre palier, mesurez l'espace qui s&#233;pare votre porte de celle de votre voisin d'en face.
Rajouter &#224; cette longueur une cinquantaine de centim&#232;tres et de quoi confectionner deux boucles solides &#224; chacune des cordes. Pr&#233;voyez une corde par &#233;tage ou palier.

Le but est simple : 
Gr&#226;ce aux boucles que vous avez confectionn&#233;es, vous reliez les deux poign&#233;es de porte de vos voisins. Il faut ensuite sonner en m&#234;me temps aux deux appartements et attendre...
La plupart du temps il ne se passera pas grand chose, un voisin ouvrant sa porte verra la corde et la d&#233;tachera avant que l'autre n'ouvre la sienne.
Mais il est des moments magiques o&#249;, alors que le premier voisin a engag&#233; son buste dans l'interstice, le second ouvrira sa porte juste &#224; ce moment l&#224;... Vos enfants appr&#233;cieront alors pleinement l'ironie de certaines coincidences fortuites...
Qui plus est, cela apprendra peut &#234;tre les vertus la pers&#233;v&#233;rance justement r&#233;compens&#233;e &#224; vos rejetons.

Expliquez le principe du jeu et allez donc faire du shopping... Cela devrait les occuper durant une bonne apr&#232;s midi.


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la peine de hurler ... des trucs j'en ai plein ... mais c'est hors charte ...




Ca peut s'arranger par MP?


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Expliquez le principe du jeu et allez donc faire du shopping... Cela devrait les occuper durant une bonne après midi.



je m'attendais plus à de vrais jeux qui amusent les enfants, de machins à base de sucre et de deserbant, mais là, je suis deçu.... :sleep: :bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ...machins à base de sucre et de deserbant, mais là, je suis deçu.... :sleep: :bebe:



Un poil trop instable pour des enfants... Il y a bien la bombe au banania, mais... Non... Les mères vont gueuler


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2006)

Pour le moment, pour être tranquille, je pars au boulot le matin 
Le soir, je patiente jusqu'à ce qu'il soit couché
Là, maintenant, c'est tranquille 

Pour les jeux, on verra plus tard, enfin bientôt, quand je serai en congés.


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2006)

je me suis beaucoup amusé avec Chimie 2000, et tout a été utilisé... voir plus si affinité* 

* inflamable, salissant, odorant, toxiiiique


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

C'&#233;tait mon r&#234;ve jamais exauc&#233;  mais je me suis bien veng&#233; apr&#232;s dans un  labo


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un poil trop instable pour des enfants... Il y a bien la bombe au banania, mais... Non... Les mères vont gueuler



Pour la bombe au banania, j'ai pratiqué ça mais, vu qu'on était de grands enfants, bien après mon enfance. 

Alors, au programme :
- acheter des pétards (inutile de chercher des pétards corses, ceux qu'on voit sans lunettes, de petits pétards bien de chez nous suffisent
- acheter des yaourts
- acheter du cacao ou du banania, ça peut toujours servir.

1) Pour les enfants en bas-âge :
- bouffer le yaourt mais en laissant un peu de fond et sans jeter le dessus
- mettre un peu de cacao en plus du fond, c'est pour la couleur
- si vous y tenez, vous pouvez rajouter du nuoc-mam ou autre
- placer le pétard délicatement dans le dedans, par dessus
- recouvrir en laissant sortir la mèche, évidemment
- taper à la porte du voisin
- allumer le pétard
- quand la porte s'ouvre, faire glisser le yaourt par la porte
- pour la suite, improviser

Toute la finesse est dans l'harmonie entre la vitesse de réaction du voisin pour ouvrir sa porte (éviter le débu de mi-temps en période de coupe du monde) et la longueur de la mèche

2) Pour les scientifiques
- utiliser 2 yaourts et 2 pétards
- coller le yaourt vide sous le yaourt contenant la "sauce"
- placer un pétard dans le yaourt vide (celui de dessous) et un dans le yaourt plein (celui de dessus)
- taper à la porte du voisin et allumer les mèches
- pour la suite, improviser

Si vous avez su habilement prévoir une mèche légèrement plus courte pour le pétard du dessous, vous obtiendrez la même chose que dans la premiière version, mais en altitude grâce à la poussée de bas en haut fournie par le premier pétard. Et, je vous promets, quand le yaourt plein pète à 1m de haut, c'est beaucoup plus joli qu'au sol.

PS Comment ça, on était vraiment cons de jouer à des jeux stupides comme ça en étant étudiant au lieu de se pencher sur l'avenir du monde ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2006)

Variante pour les soirs de boums, les enfants vont adorer
(ça marche aussi pour les mariages mais les risques augmentent )

- trouver un emplacement stratégique (penser aux machicoulis), par exemple une fenêtre au quatrième étage au-dessus du passage qui sert d'entrée à la cour intérieure de l'immeuble
- acheter des bananes, bien mûres de préférence
- acheter des pétards
- attendre l'heure de la boum
- introduire habilement le pétard dans la banane (pas la mèche, banane !)
- faire des risettes au gentil couple bien habillé qui passe sous la fenêtre
- allumer le pétard
- laisser choir la banane

"oh regarde, il y a quelque chose qui tombe
- ah ben non, je vois plus rien mais ça pleut"

PS Une fois encore, tout l'art (et il faut s'entraîner pour atteindre l'aisance en ce domaine) est dans la longueur de la mèche  et dans le tempo. De la musique, je vous dis, de la musique !


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était mon rêve jamais exaucé  mais je me suis bien vengé après dans un  labo



J'ai eu en première un prof de physique-chimie qui nous permettait de nous amuser : fabriquer de l'acétylure d'argent ammoniacal (si je ne m'abuse) pendant les récréations, c'était distrayant.

Et en mettre dans les cendriers des profs avant qu'ils arrivent, aussi 

En fait, un simple choc suffit, alors on pouvait aussi en laisser simplement par terre, sur le passage

Bon, je m'en suis bien fait péter un peu dans les doigts (j'ai encore quelques traces noires qui se sont incrustées à l'époque vu que chimiquement parlant, on fabriquait du carbone  je crois bien  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS Une fois encore, tout l'art (et il faut s'entraîner pour atteindre l'aisance en ce domaine) est dans la longueur de la mèche  et dans le tempo. De la musique, je vous dis, de la musique !



C'est en effet un art...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

Pour les coll&#233;giens, deux jeux que je pratiquais lorsque j'&#233;tais en troisi&#232;me, dans un coll&#232;ge parisien (ne marche que dans certaines grandes villes, il faut un m&#233;tro) :

JEU 1 :Habill&#233; "s&#233;rieux" (costard cravatte), dans le m&#233;tro, avec un bouquin, asseyez vous en face d'une m&#232;re de famille rentrant de courses avec son bambin. Apparemment plong&#233; dans votre livre, pendant que la m&#232;re regarde ailleurs, mais pas le bambin, filez un coup de latte dans le panier &#224; provision qui pend entre m&#232;re et enfant. Le m&#244;me se marre, la m&#232;re vous regarde ... Insoup&#231;onnable, elle voit le gamin se fendre la pipe, regard furibard. Elle regarde de nouveau ailleurs, renouvellez jusqu'&#224; ce que le marmot se ramasse une baffe. Le gagnant est celui qui obtient la baffe avec le moins de coups de pied !

JEU 2 : Se joue &#224;  deux. Monter &#224; un m&#233;tro d'intervalle, debout &#224; une porte convenue d'avance avec votre partenaire. Celui du premier m&#233;tro attends l'autre &#224; la station suivante, ouvre la porte, monte, lui met une baffe, puis redescend. l'autre ne bouge pas, imperturbable. Station suivante, m&#234;me jeu, mais r&#244;les invers&#233;s. L'id&#233;al est d'avoir deux complices de plus pour photographier discr&#232;tement la t&#234;te des autres voyageurs du compartiment t&#233;moins de ces sc&#232;nes. Hilarit&#233; garantie au d&#233;veloppement des photos.


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2006)

BOUUUHOUUUUU J'M'ENNNUIIIIIIIIIEE !!!





Intervention inutile certes mais defoulatoire !


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2006)

V&#233;cu...
&#199;a se fait avec deux enfants et le seul &#233;quipement est un bac &#224; linge sale. Vide. Ou alors quelques chaussettes sales tout au plus. Donc deux enfants, un petit, un grand deux fr&#232;res disons. Et le bac &#224; linge sale genre plastique ajour&#233; (important quand m&#234;me, &#224; moins que... )

Donc ce qui est fantastique, c'est quand le petit fini sous le bac &#224; linge renvers&#233; (il ne peut plus en sortir) avec le grand sur le bac &#224; linge sale (il ne peut pas bouger sinon le petit sort, et le jeu n'a plus d'int&#233;r&#234;t).

Les deux &#233;tant parfaitement conscients de faire une grosse boulette et d'avoir droit &#224; un savon si quelqu'un s'en aper&#231;oit, ils sont en plus parfaitement silencieux ! 

Bon &#231;a doit pouvoir aussi se jouer par multiple de deux enfants (ils faut que tous restent immobilis&#233;s, c'est important ! )


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2006)

Le jeu du petit Gr&#233;gory.

Il vous faut :

- Un sac par participant
- Des pierres
- Une baignoire pleine d'eau

Introduisez chaque enfant dans les sacs. Remplir de pierres et placer d&#233;licatement dans la baignoire, jusqu'&#224; immersion compl&#232;te. Celui qui reste le plus longtemps sous l'eau a gagn&#233;.

Variante : peut &#233;galement se faire dans une piscine.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

En veillant si un tricheur n'a pas sal&#233; l'eau quand m&#234;me.


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2006)

y'a moyen de faire des cat&#233;gories d'&#226;ge ? ... j'veux dire moi j'ai un fr&#232;re de 12 ans ... et je pense qu'en ajoutant en bas de chaque proposition de jeu un "+3" ou "+8" , on s'y retrouverait mieux 'voyez


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juillet 2006)

Jeu pour plusieurs enfants (une dizaine, c'est pas mal).
-Enfants
-Miel
-trampoline
-plafond

Enduire les enfants de miel (liquide de pr&#233;f&#233;rence)
Les faire sauter sur le trampoline pour qu'ils rebondissent jusqu'au plafond

Celui qui reste coller le plus longtemps &#224; gagner.
Penser &#224; retirer le trampoline et &#224; parsemer le sol de pierres pour ralentir la chute.

Edit pour maiwen : enfants de 3 ans (faire savoir sauter sur un trampoline) jusqu'au pr&#233;-ado (plus vieux, ils preferent picoler et fumer au lieu de se divertir avec des jeux sains)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juillet 2006)

Prendre un revolver (peu importe la marque et le calibre, il faut par contre impérativement qu'il ai un barillet*)
Introduire 1 balle (inutile de tricher)...
A tour de rôle, prendre l'arme et faire tourner le barillet d'un geste rapide...
Viser le chien de la concierge qui est tout poucrate qui pu et qui mord les mollets (bon c'est sensé être le chien là mais même si la concierge correspond à cette définition, on évitera malgré tout de taquiner la vieille femme qui risque de toute façon d'apprécier moyenne ce jeu, les concierges n'ont pas d'humour c'est bien connu...) 
Nota : on aura pris soin d'attacher fermement l'animal à un arbre...
Quand le tête du chien éclate, l'enfant à gagné...

* variante pour nos amis suisses et belges, ce jeu peut se jouer avec une arme semi-automatique mais le jeu dure alors moins longtemps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Prendre un revolver (peu importe la marque et le calibre, il faut par contre impérativement qu'il ai un barillet*)



Ben, s'il n'en a pas, ce n'est pas un revolver, mais un pistolet*, alors ...  



  




(*) Définition du revolver : "Pistolet à barillet"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2006)

*AAAAAAAHHHH... JE VOIS QUE LES BONNES IDÉES FOURMILLENT... C'EST BIEN. LA CÉLÈBRE ENTRAIDE MACGÉENNE EST EN MARCHE... LÀ, JE NE PEUX PLUS RÉCOMPENSER LES PARTICIPANTS, MAIS JE REVIENS CE SOIR AVEC DU CASSOULET POUR TOUT LE MONDE...* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, s'il n'en a pas, ce n'est pas un revolver, mais un pistolet*, alors ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien pas du tout. 

D&#233;finition du revolver: arme &#224; feu que l'on tient en main et dont le magasin est constitu&#233; d'un barillet. Ah ah! Le terme pistolet est donc impropre dans cette d&#233;finition. 

De toute mani&#232;re, je te rejoins: il n'y a m&#234;me pas l'ombre d'une discussion possible: le mot "revolver" est de la m&#234;me racine que "r&#233;volution" or, un barillet effectue bien une r&#233;volution. Et prout ma ch&#232;re.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juillet 2006)

A faire les soirs d'orage : 

Donner une tringle &#224; rideau metallique &#224; tous les enfants.
Les faire sortir dans le jardin, en gardant la tringle &#224; rideau bien verticale.
Le dernier debout gagne un eclair au chocolat 

PS : &#231;a fonctionne egalement avec des barres de douche metallique, voire des cintres depli&#233;s, en cas de besoin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, s'il n'en a pas, ce n'est pas un revolver, mais un pistolet*, alors ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ptain c'est vrai que pour la déconne, t'es pas le dernier Pascal...  :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et bien pas du tout.
> 
> Définition du revolver: arme à feu que l'on tient en main et dont le magasin est constitué d'un barillet. Ah ah! Le terme pistolet est donc impropre dans cette définition.
> 
> De toute manière, je te rejoins: il n'y a même pas l'ombre d'une discussion possible: le mot "revolver" est de la même racine que "révolution" or, un barillet effectue bien une révolution. Et prout ma chère.



Définition du pistolet : arme à feu que l'on tient en main, donc par associativité ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> PS : &#231;a fonctionne egalement avec des barres de douche metallique, voire des cintres depli&#233;s, en cas de besoin



Et aussi avec un &#233;clair au caf&#233; !


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2006)

Mes oncles &#233;taient tr&#232;s forts en conneries infantiles.

Je vous en livre deux, &#224; faire reproduire &#224; votre marmaille.

Le pied de cochon.
Plusieurs enfants se rendent dans une charcuterie, une boucherie, ou un traiteur.
Le plus effront&#233; se tient ppr&#232;s de la porte, et dit &#224; l'aimable commer&#231;ant :
"Bonjour Monsieur (ou Madame), est-ce que vous avez des pieds de cochon ?"

Si l'aimable commer&#231;ant n'en a pas, r&#233;iterez avec des pieds de veau.
Si l'aimable commer&#231;ant se d&#233;clare approvisionn&#233;, l'enfant r&#233;pond 

*"Et comment vous faites pour marcher ?!"

*L&#224;, deux variantes.
1. Les enfants arrivent tous &#224; franchir la porte du commerce avant que le boucher-charcutier ai contourn&#233; son &#233;tal pour leur botter l'arri&#232;re-train. Ils peuvent recommencer chez le boucher voisin.
2. Les enfants referment sciemment la porte sur le dernier et moins fut&#233; d'entre eux, afin qu'il re&#231;oive la correction m&#233;rit&#233;e.




La seconde :

Prenez plusieurs enfants. Fournissez leur des sacs en papier et une boite d'alllumettes.
Demandez-leur de ramasser autant de d&#233;jections canines qu'il y a de sacs en papier, afin que chaque sac soit pourvu de sa d&#233;jection.
Chaque sac est ensuite d&#233;pos&#233; devant la porte d'un voisin dont on s'est assur&#233; au  pr&#233;alable de sa pr&#233;sence, puis mis en feu.
Une fois le sac en feu*, on sonne &#224; la porte du voisin.
Immanquablement, ce dernier &#233;teindra le feu avec son pied.


*On peut, pour plus de r&#233;ussite, imbiber l&#233;g&#232;rement le sac avec de l'alcool &#224; 90&#176;, ou accompagner chaque merdre de chien avec un cube d'allume barbecue.


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le pied de cochon.



cf. Les grosses miches
(sa version boulang&#232;re)


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Manque quand m&#234;me un jeu avec du GHB


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2006)

Un bon moyen d'occuper les petits comme les ados :

En catimini, apr&#232;s le coucher des enfants, bomber le mur du couloir &#224; une hauteur moyenne (ou de n'importe quelle pi&#232;ce dont on a pr&#233;vu de changer la d&#233;coration) avec des injures ou des dessins quelconques.

Le matin suivant, convoquer tous les enfants, exhiber la bombe (qu'on aura pr&#233;tenduement trouv&#233;e dans la poubelle) et les gronder de fa&#231;on ferme en posant un ultimatum :

- le ou les fautifs doivent &#234;tre trouv&#233;s et doivent rembourser ou &#224; d&#233;faut, tout les enfants se verront priv&#233;s d'une partie de leur argent de poche ou &#233;conomies.
- Fixer l'heure de la d&#233;nonciation en d&#233;but de soir&#233;e pour &#234;tre tranquille toute la journ&#233;e
- pr&#233;ciser qu'en cas de bruit la sanction sera durcie pour l'ensemble des enfants.

Au pire, un coupable aura &#233;t&#233; choisi et vous aurez &#233;conomis&#233; de l'argent pour la d&#233;coration et gagn&#233; une journ&#233;e tranquille
Au mieux, ils n'arrivent pas &#224; s'entendre et vous appliquez alors une premi&#232;re sanction collective en prolongeant l'ultimatum jusqu'au lendemain soir pour obtenir un coupable. Une journ&#233;e tranquille de plus.


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Manque quand m&#234;me un jeu avec du GHB



Pour se d&#233;barasser (d&#233;finitivement ?) de ses filles. Avec du GHB ? Facile...

Organiser, fin juillet une petite garden party, en pr&#233;sence de la famille (parents, grands parents)
Se d&#233;brouiller pour y inviter quelques repr&#233;sentants des beaux gar&#231;ons pr&#233;sents sur le fil Auto portrait. Les mettre au courant et leur promettre monts et merveilles en &#233;change (de toute fa&#231;ons, ls habitent loin, alors...).

D&#233;roger &#224; la r&#232;gle selon laquelle vous &#234;tes le seul &#224; toucher l'ordinateur et proposer &#224; ces jouvancelles de vous aider &#224; cr&#233;er des invitations personnalis&#233;es sur lesquelles vous mettrez les belles gueules des invit&#233;s.
Les filles doivent pouvoir les voir r&#233;guli&#232;rement en photo, vous devez en dire du bien.


Le jour venu, verser une dose correcte de ghb dans la boisson pr&#233;vue pour l'ap&#233;ro de vos filles.

Laisser agir, et contempler les demoiselles toutes &#233;moustill&#233;es aller se "livrer" aux beaux gosses, laisser faire quelque temps. Les beaux gosses doivent trouver le bon compromis entre se laisser faire et se plaindre r&#233;guli&#232;rement aux parents et grands parents.

Puis prendre vos filles &#224; l'&#233;cart de fa&#231;on hostensible, faire mine de les gronder mais au contraire continuer &#224; dire du bien des beaux invit&#233;s  et leur verser une nouvelle dose d'ap&#233;ro.

Puis, apr&#232;s le dessert, r&#233;agir, vivement, en demandant aux demoiselles d'aller se calmer sous la douche, p&#233;riode que vous utiliserez pour imposer aux grands parents le placement des filles chez eux, sous bonne garde, pour le reste de l'&#233;t&#233;, car vous, vraiment, vous n'y arrivez plus ...

Variante : si vos filles ont des copains que vous ne supportez pas, invitez les &#224; venir mais uniquement  &#224; la fin du repas, histoire qu'ils assistent au clash et soient d&#233;finitivement d&#233;tourn&#233;s de votre marmaille.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juillet 2006)

Pas mal ce fil...

Je connais un jeu tr&#232;s reposant.

Il faut en premier lieu se munir d'un pitbull adulte, achet&#233; de pr&#233;f&#233;rence en banlieue parisienne, et ne lui donner que des yaourts sans sucre pendant quelques jours.

Apr&#232;s &#231;a, il n'y a plus qu'&#224; le pr&#233;senter aux enfants dans un lieu un peu isol&#233; (genre cave), le temps qu'ils fassent connaissance.
On peut alors les laisser s'amuser entre eux autant de temps qu'on le d&#233;sire : le pitbull se fatiguera en dernier.

Pendant ce temps lecture, bronzing sur la terrasse, farniente, ou mieux : entrainement &#224; la procr&#233;ation avec une personne consentante du sexe oppos&#233;, histoire de refaire des marmots &#224; l'occasion.
(On ne sait jamais, &#231;a s'use vite ces trucs l&#224.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ce fil...
> 
> Je connais un jeu très reposant.
> 
> ...



Ben ... T'en a mis, un temps à rappliquer ici, toi, qu'est-ce qui t'a retenu ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... T'en a mis, un temps à rappliquer ici, toi, qu'est-ce qui t'a retenu ?


Je travaille moi m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2006)

Le jeu du feu rouge : 

Le principe est simple, il vous suffit de mettre vos enfants pr&#232;s d'un lieu de grande circulation de la ville la plus proche avec un morceau de carton, un feutre et un gobelet Mac Donald. Le gagnant est celui qui arive &#224; r&#233;unir la plus grosse somme d'argent (les tickets resto sont pris en compte) dans le temps imparti. En g&#233;n&#233;ral, de 6h &#224; 20h. 
Est &#233;limin&#233; d'office celui qui se fait prendre par la police.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

L'entrainement KUNG-FU des SuperNinjas...

Il est temps de remettre dans le droit chemin cette génération qui n'a pas eu le bonheur d'être élevé devant "Croque Vacances" et les exploits de David Karadine ! 

Le SuperNinja Kung Fu (je sais je mélange tout...) est passé maître dans l'art de l'esquive. Quand un gros-méchant-pas-beau lui fonce dessus tête baissé, il s'écarte au dernier moment d'un élégant entrechat asiatique et le pas-gentil va finir sa course dans le mur d'en face. Quelques extraits vidéos de David Karadine suffiront à faire baver vos gniards d'envie de devenir à leur tour des Dieux du Kung Fu. Qu'a cela ne tienne !!!! Vous allez les entrainer espécialement à la technique de l'esquive. Une journée à leur consacrer pour un été entier tranquille. Et votre partenaire idéal pour ce jeu ??? La SNCF !!!

Il vous faut :
- Les chiards
- Différentes voies ferrées allant de la ligne pour patache à la Grande Vitesse
- L'horaire des trains
- Un bâton de craie

Amener vos enfants sur la voie ferrée où passe la Micheline de 15h57. Tracer un trait à la craie sur un rail et positionner un enfant à 10 m de celui-ci pour commencer. Il ne devra pas s'esquiver d'un souple saut de côté avant que l'avant du train n'ait franchi la marque de craie. Au fur et à mesure, rapprocher la distance. Puis pour éviter la lassitude et stimuler l'émulation, changer de voie ferrée. Prenez celle où passe l'express Corail de 16h23, puis finissez avec la ligne TGV pour le ou les meilleurs qui restent, par exemple avec le Paris-Lyon de 19h41. 
Ce jeu mêle avec habileté l'éducation technique (plus vivant que de lire "La Vie du Rail" dans sa chambre), l'apprentissage de la ponctualité (respect des horaires), et le sport. 
Une variante pour les voyageurs avec la visite des circuits de F1 du monde entier.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour la bombe au banania, j'ai pratiqué ça mais, vu qu'on était de grands enfants, bien après mon enfance.
> 
> Alors, au programme :
> - acheter des pétards (inutile de chercher des pétards corses, ceux qu'on voit sans lunettes, de petits pétards bien de chez nous suffisent
> ...


 
Ouais bah c'est plus rigolo en remplaçant le banania par de la merde de chien! 

Si non je connais un jeu tres rigolo aussi: LE JEU DE L'HEMIPLEGIQUE

Il vous faut au moins 2 enfants
Et c'est tout.

Chaque enfant étrangle son vis a vis a tour de rôle jusqu'a la perte de connaissance.
Le premier qui se réveille hémiplégique a gagné.

NB: une crise d'épilepsie rapporte 10 points supplémentaires.


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NB: une crise d'épilepsie rapporte 10 points supplémentaires.


Pensez à la serpillère.
Juste histoire de contrôler les effets du relachement musculaire après la crise.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juillet 2006)

Le grand jeu Indiana Jones !!!

Il vous faut : 
- Un tas de chiard (c'est que &#231;a s'use vite ces trucs l&#224;  )
-Des gros cailloux dans une remorque
-Du sable
-Des grosses fourmis rouges, des scorpions, des mygales...
-De la lave en fusion (&#224; defaut, un grand chaudron d'huile bouillante fera l'affaire).

Emmenez les au pied d'une colline bois&#233;e.
Montez tout en haut avec votre gros 4x4 pendant qu'ils grimpent pieds nus (c'est pour l'echauffement)
Quand ils sont presque arriv&#233;s au sommet, videz votre grosse remorque sur ces cheres bambins tout &#233;ssoufl&#233;s, pour les faire redescendre au plus vite...

Les rescap&#233;s s'enterrent ensuite dans le sable, jusqu'au cou. Ils doivent s'en sortir au plus vite, car les bestioles (non, pas les gamins, les fourmis, scorpion et compagnie  ) s'approchent d'eux avec envie.

Pour les 2 ou 3 qu'il reste (pr&#233;voyez un nombre suffisant au d&#233;part, sinon, ce n'est pas drole  ), Faites leur traverser un pont en liane moisie, avec de la lave en fusion dessous, et en secouant le pont quand ils sont bien au milieu (si le pont est bon etat, vous avez le droit d'utiliser une machette ou un coupe-coupe  ).

Voila, c'est le grand jeu Indiana Jones, bon amusement 

PS : Prevoyez de la biere, la lave en fusion, &#231;a donne soif 




A bientot pour le super grand jeu : Battle Royale, sur l'ile de r&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

LE COW-BOY JARDINIER

Vous souvenez-vous, les n'enfants, du cow-boy du Fare-Ouèste enduit de miel par les Siouxxx afin d'être dévoré par les fourmis rouges.... ???? Ouééééé !!!!

Maintenant jouons au Cow-Boy jardinier. Moins dangereux, mais très efficace pour avoir la paix plusieurs jours... 
_ON DIRAIT QU'ON S'RAIT DÉVORÉ VIVANT PAR LES LIMACES....!!!!_

- Attacher vos lardons nus comme des vers au sol avec des piquets et de la corde
- Plaquer des feuilles de laitues sur tout leurs corps
- Arroser copieusement tout autour à l'eau et à la bière (ce breuvage attire fortement les limaces)
- Renouveler la salade tous les 2 jours et arroser tous les soirs

Nota : ce jeu nécessite de planquer l'anti-limaces

Il existe une version bourguignone avec les escargots.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bah c'est plus rigolo en remplaçant le banania par de la merde de chien!
> 
> Si non je connais un jeu tres rigolo aussi: LE JEU DE L'HEMIPLEGIQUE
> 
> ...


&#231;a me rappelle le jeu du foulard dont on a tant parl&#233; l'an pass&#233;.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2006)

L'Amok Race :

Mat&#233;riel :
- 1 d&#233;ambulateur par participant

Organis&#233; une course de d&#233;ambulateur d'un point A &#224; un point B.

Vous pouvez disperser tout au long du parcours quelques obstacles : fauteuil roulant, b&#233;quille, pantoufle...

Le dernier arriv&#233; passe une nuit &#224; &#233;couter DocEvil lui parler de musique classique, et une nuit avec Amok qui se fera un plaisir de pr&#233;senter au laur&#233;at sa collection int&#233;grale de slip kangourou damart.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A faire les soirs d'orage :
> 
> Donner une tringle à rideau metallique à tous les enfants.
> Les faire sortir dans le jardin, en gardant la tringle à rideau bien verticale.
> ...



Une variante "culturelle" de ce jeu. Envoyer les moutards visiter un soir d'orage cette célèbre oeuvre de Land Art (si elle existe toujours...) :


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, onc' Patoch' et tous les éventuels Macusers assoiffés d'entraide et d'altruisme verbeux sont là pour vous aider.
> comment?
> Il suffira de déposer dans ce thread des idées de jeux ou d'activités à même d'occuper et de satisfaire vos chères têtes blondes...



Alors, j'ai décidé de faire original...  mais c'est de longue haleine.

Pour l'occuper, je lui ai fait rencontrer il y a déjà qq années le chat et le troll lors de maclans et autres dtp lans :love: 

Depuis, je l'ai fait s'inscrire ici, sur les forums MacG.

Et maintenant, devinez quoi 

C'est l'ex-violet qui l'a pris comme filleul... et hop


----------



## nicolasf (13 Juillet 2006)

Que d'imagination dites-moi...  

Content de ne plus être suffisamment jeune pour entrer dans la catégorie des "chiards"...  


(ou pas)


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2006)

Ah oui, j'avoue que c'est pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de faire original...  mais c'est de longue haleine.
> 
> Pour l'occuper, je lui ai fait rencontrer il y a d&#233;j&#224; qq ann&#233;es le chat et le troll lors de maclans et autres dtp lans :love:
> 
> ...



Parce que tu l'as fait tout seul?:love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2006)

Tout seul non, mais y'en a 3 autres aussi... personne n'en veut ?


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2006)

Merci ... j'ai eu ma dose  
mais demande à l'accueil, il y' en a un qui est visiblement en manque


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bah c'est plus rigolo en remplaçant le banania par de la merde de chien!



On était un peu grand pour jouer encore à pipi-caca 
Sans compter qu'on perd le côté artistique du cacao et que question consistance, ta proposition ne tient pas bien (ou trop )

Plus jeune, les bouses de vache, je dis pas, mais là pas besoin de pétard, et c'est plutôt un jeu de plein air 
et c'est plus difficile en ville


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Plus jeune, les bouses de vache, je dis pas, mais là pas besoin de pétard, et c'est plutôt un jeu de plein air
> *et c'est plus difficile en ville*



Le problème, en ville, ce sont les mutations génétiques : les vaches du début du siècle dernier sont devenues des poulets (après que certaines soient passées par le stade hirondelle).


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, en ville, ce sont les mutations génétiques : les vaches du début du siècle dernier sont devenues des poulets (après que certaines soient passées par le stade hirondelle).




En théorie, il reste les boeufs-carottes mais c'est aussi aléatoire à trouver que les gyromitres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En th&#233;orie, il reste les boeufs-carottes mais c'est aussi al&#233;atoire &#224; trouver que les gyromitres.



Oui, mais le b&#339;uf, une fois mitonn&#233;, pour faire des bouses ...


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)

2 gamins, 2 sacs plastique, et un macbook...






laissez mijoter.....


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)

pas trop longtemps quand même, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

La Console De Jeux.

Il vous faut :

Des Gosses.
Des Parents sans fibres parentales.
Une Console.
Des Manettes.
Un Jeu.

Cher mais facile et r&#233;utilisable.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Juillet 2006)

Sinon ya le jeu classique.

Il vous faut :
Des gosses
Un billet de train par gosse
Un train

Vous foutez les gosses dans le train et le premier qui arrive a rentrer gagne.

La dur&#233;e du jeu d&#233;pend de la destination de d&#233;part.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 2 gamins, 2 sacs plastique, et un macbook...
> 
> "Tof"
> 
> laissez mijoter.....



le "gamin" de gauche a pas l'air (c'est le cas de le dire !) super frais ! ...l'est pas étanche le sac à mon avis... :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (14 Juillet 2006)

Le jeu du guitariste

-Prenez un ampli correct (2X400Watts RMS)
-Deux enceintes colonnes distante de deux metres en vis a vis (2X800Watts RMS)
-2 momes au milieu pieds et mains li&#233;s.
-Le CD "Eruption" de Van Halen

Et faites tourner a fond de cale le cd pendant 2 heures.


Paix garantit pendant deux ou trois jours suivant la dur&#233;e de l'acouph&#232;ne...


Le jeu du taureau

-2 Gosses (blonds de preference)
-Deux bonnes paires de basquettes
-un taureau
-un Camescope (des fois qu'on gagnerait 2000 euros).

But du jeu : Pinc&#233; la testicule gauche du taureau entre le pouce et l'index.
Prendre soin de noter au prealable le groupe sanguin des deux morveux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juillet 2006)

Un grand classique : *LE PENDU*!!

Il faut une bonne corde et un tabouret par gosse.

Le dernier &#224; mourir a un gage amusant et r&#233;cr&#233;atif.
(genre : enterrer les autres avant la nuit tomb&#233;e.)

Bon amusement!


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> le "gamin" de gauche a pas l'air (c'est le cas de le dire !) super frais ! ...l'est pas &#233;tanche le sac &#224; mon avis... :rateau:




_allez r'viens gamin, r'viens, c'&#233;tait pour rire... &#233;teins-moi cette cam&#233;ra R&#233;mi... 



fais gaffe vinze, ficelle est d'chez nouzottes, c'est un flamand roux du Marais-Au-Lapin... 


en colo pour les momes de St-Denis dont nous nous occupions, nous avions des trucs comme " le premier qui dit " reum'ta*" va nager pendant une heure dans la piscine (sur laquelle nous laissions la tr&#232;s lourde bache) et/ou sortie en mer pr&#232;s du fort Boyard mais sans voile et sans rame et les pieds et poings attach&#233;s &#224; la barque, ceux qui s'en sortaient sans mal avaient le droit &#224; une double ration de go&#251;ter"

*d&#233;dicace &#224; samoussa et reineman ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Un grand classique : *LE PENDU*!!
> 
> Il faut une bonne corde et un tabouret par gosse.
> 
> ...



À n'essayer qu'une fois, après il faut en refaire (des enfants).


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> À n'essayer *qu'une fois*, après il faut en refaire (des enfants).



Tu peux m'expliquer? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'expliquer? :mouais:



De quoi? La reproduction chez les mammifères?


----------



## Vivid (14 Juillet 2006)

louer vos nains a des gens qui ne peuvent pas en avoir , un truc qui rapporte pas, c'est de les filer chez les vieux dans une maison de retraite, les seniors seront ravi.

Par definition une enfant depressif est un enfant sage! leur mettre la pression avec des histoires d'abandons :love:

enfin est surtout, parent, regroupes vous, pour que nous, les gens normaux ont est la paix. C'est vrai qu'un gosse sa pue, adolescent c'est pire il n'y a rien de plus deguellasse qu'un adolescent... si!! deux adolescents.

allez! bonne bourre est surtout avec des contraceptifs!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2006)

Mackie, sors de ce corps !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2006)

Vivid a dit:
			
		

> allez! bonne bourre est surtout avec des contraceptifs!!!!


pile (poil) quand je viens de trouver des M-Budget


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'expliquer? :mouais:



Attends j'arrive .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

pourquoi se casser la tete  la tete pour les occuper :
il faut travailler en eté et prendre  les vacances en ......periodes scolaire !!!!    

voyage moins chers et pas de marmaille a l'horizont !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

Si vous voulez pouvoir refaire des gamins sans en avoir trop, y'a un moyen très éducatif de renouveller la descendence pour pas se taper (ou taper) trop longtemps les mêmes....


*Le jeu de la cannete* 

Avec ma variante améliorée bien sur.

De préférance avoir un trou assez profond (3mètres) à côté du lieu du meurtre jeu.

Vous prennez une cannette, vous la videz, et ensuite le but, désolé mon chaton je sais que t'aime pas le foot , il faut envoyer la cannette entre les jambes d'un autre... (Au foute cela s'appele un peutie-pond)

Celui qui s'est fait passé la cannette entre les jambes doit vite courir sauter dans le trou, pendant ce temps là le but des autres et de le tuer avant qu'il l'atteigne...

Si l'heureux non-décédé arrive jusqu'au trou, et si il survit à la chute, les autres ont pour mission de reboucher le trou. 

Simple, éducatif, rénouvelateur, éfficace.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

Deuxième jeu.

 En ces périodes de forte chaleur, un jeu ne peut être évité : 

*Le jeu de la voiture*

Tout le monde sait que la température dans une voiture peut atteindre les 50° si il fait 30° à l'extérieur.

Donc, placer une voiture (la taille dépend du nombre de mioche à neutraliser) en plein soleil.

Ensuite, introduire les gamins dans la voiture, et là, pour une meilleure efficacité, il est agréable d'avoir un chat (de préférence de mauvaise humeur).

Commencer le jeu vers 9heures, bien évidemment sans avoir nourri la source du problème, et le chat dans la voiture. Vers midi, vous constaterez que le chat est relativement énervé, et que les enfants sont pour certains très énervés, et d'autres, les plus jeunes, très... inactifs. 

Alors, pour pimenter le jeu, introduisez un pétard dans le cul du chat, qui risque de s'énerver, et, en prime, de supprimer un grand nombre de sources de problème.

Avec un taux de réussite de mort de 80%, ce jeu est très aimé des parents qui veulent se débarasser d'une progéniture trop nombreuse .


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin : on avait dit que les forums MacG&#233; n'&#233;taient pas l&#224; pour garder les sales gosses !!!   


t'es pas sur WoW l&#224; ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Dark-Tintin : on avait dit que les forums MacGé n'étaient pas là pour garder les sales gosses !!!
> 
> 
> t'es pas sur WoW là ?




Ben non j'attends qu'un ami me passe WoW (ça devrait pas tarder :rateau

Après promis je viendrais quand même passer vous emmerd voir


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

pas la peine, tu pourras discuter avec bassman en direct !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine, tu pourras discuter avec bassman en direct !!




Au moins t'y sera pas


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

qu'est-ce que tu en sais...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu en sais...



Oh non, mon dieu...

Je te vois bien prêtre tu sais ?


----------



## Nephou (14 Juillet 2006)

_dites&#8230; on vous d&#233;range pas trop  ?







edit:  
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

_ah tiens... m'sieur Nephou... vous allez bien ? vous voyez je suis dans le sujet, j'occupe un sale gosse qui s'ennuie...    

Merciiiii et au r'voir d'&#234;tre venu... 








bon, ok, je sors... pffff.... 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens... m'sieur Nephou... vous allez bien ? vous voyez je suis dans le sujet, j'occupe un sale gosse qui s'ennuie...
> 
> Merciiiii et au r'voir d'&#234;tre venu...
> 
> ...



Sale ado conviendrait mieux 


_et &#8220;sale ado banni&#8221; &#231;a te tenterai ?   by Nephou_


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2006)

T'inqui&#232;te Nephou, il va vous fiche la paix qq temps : on part en vacances demain


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

le p&#232;re aussi alors ?!!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2006)

Tu es redoutable de logique dis-moi 

Oui, les deux vont vous fiche la paix


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

tant que vous n'allez pas &#224; Berck/Mer...


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2006)

Occupez-vous en bien, sinon vous allez vous retrouver dans la même situation que ce contributeur du site cuk.ch...


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Occupez-vous en bien, sinon vous allez vous retrouver dans la même situation que ce contributeur du site cuk.ch...



j'espère que c'était de l'acrylique !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

Chéééérrriiiiii,

tu sais pas où j'ai rangé le lance flamme? j'ai du ménage à faire...

je savais bien qu'un polichinel ça pouvait pas être sympa.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Occupez-vous en bien, sinon vous allez vous retrouver dans la m&#234;me situation que ce contributeur du site cuk.ch...



Les enfoir&#233;s!!!


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2006)

et pendant que les enfants s'amusent, les parents trinquent !

hein Rémi !


----------



## samoussa (16 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et pendant que les enfants s'amusent, les parents trinquent !
> 
> hein Rémi !


excellent!!


----------

